# Yesterday's find.



## Jstorm (Jan 25, 2022)

Picked these up yesterday for cheap. I know there probably not worth much but thought they were cool looking! Thought I would share!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 25, 2022)

That Zoaphora is interesting, never seen that one before.  I suspect it's less common than the others.  Regardless, they're definitely all nice looking bottles.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 25, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> That Zoaphora is interesting, never seen that one before.  I suspect it's less common than the others.  Regardless, they're definitely all nice looking





CanadianBottles said:


> That Zoaphora is interesting, never seen that one before.  I suspect it's less common than the others.  Regardless, they're definitely all nice looking bottles.


Thanks


----------



## Dogo (Jan 25, 2022)

There is always interest in the Scott's with the fish and the Zoaphora is also worth keeping. The other  two look god on the shelf, but they are common.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 25, 2022)

Dogo said:


> There is always interest in the Scott's with the fish and the Zoaphora is also worth keeping. The other  two look god on the shelf, but they are common.


Thanks for that!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 25, 2022)

The Zoa Phora is a Common Grand Rapids Michigan Bottle if I remember right, Dug em & seen a few before. LEON.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 25, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> The Zoa Phora is a Common Grand Rapids Michigan Bottle if I remember right, Dug em & seen a few before. LEON.


Thanks Leon. Look great with some light behind them.


----------



## Len (Jan 25, 2022)

Congrats. All nice and clean and no damage. --What might the caustic balsam have been used on? (Social diseases?)...


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 25, 2022)

I especially like the pictorial cod liver oil bottle.


----------



## Len (Jan 26, 2022)

Well, could it have contained mercury?


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 26, 2022)

Len said:


> Well, could it have contained mercury?


Shouldn't have filled it up and been drinking coke out of it. Lol


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 26, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Picked these up yesterday for cheap. I know there probably not worth much but thought they were cool looking! Thought I would share!View attachment 234306


The bottles are in real niceshape.That a pretty blue tint to them.The first one is a hair lotian bottle for ladies hair.The second bottle is a soda/water bottle.The third on is a common medicine bottle,and the fourth is a liniment bottle for taking the pain away from sore achie muscles.Balsum was used in the olden time for that!


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 26, 2022)

The first on near as I can tell in a green medicine bottle with a crude extract lip.The secopnd and third are hutchinton soda bottles with a blob top lip..The third on looks like a medicine bottle with a extract lip.The forth one looks like a champange,or wine black glass bottle with a crude ring lip.For mode information see HISTORIC BOTTLE BLOG.That's the best site I found to idenify,and information about 1900- 20th. century bottles.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 26, 2022)

K6TIM said:


> The bottles are in real niceshape.That a pretty blue tint to them.The first one is a hair lotian bottle for ladies hair.The second bottle is a soda/water bottle.The third on is a common medicine bottle,and the fourth is a liniment bottle for taking the pain away from sore achie muscles.Balsum was used in the olden time for that!


Very nice information. Thanks for that K6tim


----------



## willong (Feb 2, 2022)

Common though it is, I always like the embossing of the Scott's Emulsion bottle. It is a bit poignant however.


Cod of size equivalent to the one depicted on the fisherman's back were once common. Following close on the heels of The Conquest and its looting of The Americas for treasure, slaves and converts to Catholicism, the Grand Banks fishery was prominent in spurring European interest in "The New World." By the 1990's, after nearly 500 years of exploitation, as little as 1% of the Atlantic Cod stocks remained.


Thankfully, in the wake of stringent regulations, some guarded optimism for recovery prospects exists today.


----------



## Jstorm (Feb 2, 2022)

willong said:


> Common though it is, I always like the embossing of the Scott's Emulsion bottle. It is a bit poignant however.
> 
> 
> Cod of size equivalent to the one depicted on the fisherman's back were once common. Following close on the heels of The Conquest and its looting of The Americas for treasure, slaves and converts to Catholicism, the Grand Banks fishery was prominent in spurring European interest in "The New World." By the 1990's, after nearly 500 years of exploitation, as little as 1% of the Atlantic Cod stocks remained.
> ...


Thanks for your information and your time. Very Cool


----------



## Len (Feb 2, 2022)

The men in my extended family had a tradition of going for Cod one day a year when they were running off RI. Stocked the freezers. It remains the only salt water fish I actually liked besides tuna. A lot of memories, and history, some embossed on bottles, from Cod. Willong is 100% correct. It is not logical to hunt a species to extinction...


----------

